# monkfish in a tank?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

my cousin is a fisherman and says there are monkfish left and right when there out there. now for all of you who dont know what they look like here is a pic.......









now he said he could get me a baby monk and i have a vacant 175g tank... i wasnt sure if its been done or is possible i dont know what they would need to live. also there cool because they have a light on there head to luer fish near there mouth so when u shut the lights off it would light up haha :nod:

so what do you guys/girls think???


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Thats fucken crazy id go for it as long as it doesent take my hand off and before it got to big


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i am not 100% sure but i beleive they are a cold water species so the tank would need to be kept fairly cool


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

it might be a good idea. try it


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

JESUS CHRIOST


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i would keep my hands away from that mouth


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam i would keep my hands away from that mouth
> [snapback]839189[/snapback]​


id stay away from that thing period


----------



## predator30 (Dec 24, 2004)

How big does that bugger get, jesus christ that would scare the piss out of you before your morning coffee.


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

nice teeth, hehe


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive fish, just like his teeth









But eventually that 175 gallon tank will be too small, but it is a rather unique chance, so I would go for it









Make sure you keep us updated


----------

